# organico



## traduttrice

_"... tranquillo alla fine saranno quelle due squadre ad andare in A se non altro solo per l'organico che hanno... "_
Organico, in questa frase, è un sinonimo di "fortuna"?  Si usa spesso? Non l'avevo mai sentito prima!


----------



## Cristina.

Plantilla.


----------



## viperina84

Fortuna? Neanche io avevo mai sentito che organico fosse sinonimo di fortuna...normalmente per organico si intende l'insieme dei dipendenti...


----------



## traduttrice

ahahhah!!! era solamente una suposición, una ¡pésima interpretación!
Gracias


----------



## xeneize

Nada de fortuna ahí...
Por cierto, _plantilla_ se dice en España.
En Argentina, _plantel_, nomás.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y en el resto de los países hispànoparlantes Xeneise? ¿No se puede decir "Plantilla"? ¿Estás seguro que es solo en España? ¿Que es un localismo español?

Es que, al menos en España por supuesto, "Plantel" significa otra cosa muy distinta.


----------



## kolya97

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y en el resto de los países hispànoparlantes Xeneise? ¿No se puede decir "Plantilla"? ¿Estás seguro que es solo en España? ¿Que es un localismo español?
> 
> Es que, al menos en España por supuesto, "Plantel" significa otra cosa muy distinta.


 
No recuerdo haber oído _plantilla_ en Colombia o Venezuela con ese sentido. El término se utiliza para referirse a la soleta que se mete en el zapato para ajustar éste a la medida del pie. 

_Plantel_, recuerdo, llamaban algunas profesoras al colegio (Ej. Los docentes del plantel dan la bienvenida a los padres y representantes…).

En cuanto a lo que en España llaman _plantilla,_ creo que le decimos _personal,_ u _organigrama_ si nos referimos al esquema de los empleados y las funciones que desempeñan en una empresa.

Saludos.


----------



## Cristina.

En España plantel se usa menos que plantilla, es un sinónimo.
Plantel : *3*. m. Conjunto de personas que comparte una misma actividad o tiene cualquier otra característica en común. _Este hospital cuenta con un buen plantel de cirujanos._
*4. *m._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Col._,_ Cuba_,_ Hond._ y_ Ur._ Conjunto de integrantes de un equipo deportivo.

En el ejemplo futbolístico no se puede reemplazar, obviamente, por personal.
Plantel de jugadores (Ecuador, México, Chile, Argentina, etc.)
Plantilla de jugadores


----------



## xeneize

Hola, perdon por no tener signos en esta compu, es que estoy fuera...
Mira, Neuromante, no entiendo porque me buscas el resto de los paises hispanohablantes, que yo no nombre.
Cuando dije que es un localismo espanol?
Por supuesto, yo no se como dicen en todos los paises hispanohablantes.
Vos acaso lo sabes? dichoso vos 
Yo te dije como se decia en Argentina, que _plantel_ nomas...
Viste, respecto de Espana, tambien existe _plantel_, aunque no se refiera al deporte...
En cambio, en Argentina plantilla es lo que en Colombia, etc etc, o sea la _soleta_ del zapato.
Como viste, el termino se encuentra en muchos paises, y coincido con Cristina en que no se reemplaza por _personal_, en este caso.
Bueno, haciendo las debidas proporciones, parece mucho mas "localismo" _plantilla_, con el sentido de _plantel de jugadores_ 
Saludos

Ah, es _xeneize_, no "xeneise"


----------



## Neuromante

Hombre Xeneize:
Es que cuando dices que plantilla se dice "*EN ESPAÑA"* estás dando a entender eso precisamente, que solo se usa en España.  Creo que hay una enorme diferencia entre esa frase y "En Argentina no se dice así" (Frase que no has usado) Casi en todos tus mensajes tiendes a circunscribir las palabras que se usan en España a esa zona y a extender las Argentinas a toda Sudamérica, supongo que no te das cuenta, pero es así.
De hecho resaltas la alusión de Kolya al uso de "plantilla" pero pasas por alto su alusión al uso de "plantel" con otro significado (Que por cierto, que mala idea que tenían sus profesoras)

Consulté, antes de mi réplica anterior, en otro foro, donde hay una sección donde se reúnen argentinos y los argentinos me han confirmado que, aunque no usan la palabra "plantilla" sí la conocen a traves de la radio y la televisión de los países cercanos. También me confirman que ellos usan "plantel"

Desgraciadamente se me borró una réplica a Kolya de hace un par de días donde ponía los distintos significados, según mi diccionario, de "plantel" (2 generales) y "plantilla" (5 generales) a ninguna de las dos le da el de este hilo. Parte de ella la ha puesto Cristina. Por eso digo lo de la mala idea de sus profesoras.


----------



## Violeta.74

Ciao tutti!

Solo para el registro . En México usamos coloquialmente:

"equipo" relativo al deporte, 

"cuadrillas" de trabajo en la construcción, 

"planillas" en cuanto a elección de dirigentes en Asociaciones Civiles. ie. _La planilla amarilla se enfrenta a la verde._

"plantilla" es un trozo a medida, de tela acolchonada que se utiliza para ormar el calzado y/o con fines ortopédicos.

Saludos,

Violeta González


----------



## xeneize

Hombre Neuromante (manera muy rara, a menos que no sea un "canarianismo", jajaja, de dirigirse a alguien, pero viste, me amoldo a tu estilo 
Por supuesto, en Argentina nadie se dirige a alguien así, y en España tampoco, por lo que sé ¿será un "neuromantismo"??  




> Es que cuando dices que plantilla se dice "*EN ESPAÑA"* estás dando a entender eso precisamente, que solo se usa en España.


 

No "hombre Neuromante", te equivocás, si digo que se usa en España, quiere decir *que se usa en España*, no "que se usa sólo en España".
Eso lo pensaste vos, sacando la frase de contexto, y lo pensaste mal, lo siento.
Además, no te salió bien: los ejemplos aportados por los amigos hispanos nos hacen entender que efectivamente quizás con ese significado se usa sí sólo o mayoritariamente en España.
Podés averiguarlo, ahora, ¿no querrás que lo aveverigue todo yo??....copate, e indagá, si te interesa el tema, yo ya hice lo mío, y aporté para Argentilna-




> Creo que hay una enorme diferencia entre esa frase y "En Argentina no se dice así" (Frase que no has usado) Casi en todos tus mensajes tiendes a circunscribir las palabras que se usan en España a esa zona y a extender las Argentinas a toda Sudamérica, supongo que no te das cuenta, pero es así.


 

Mala intepretación tuya....¿no serás algo mal pensado??...perdoná, pero sacaste todo de sus casillas.
Quedaba claro que en Argentina NO se dice así, si hasta puse que se diría PLANTEL...¿necesitabas otra añadidura?? Creo que quedó claro para todos..
Nunca dije que lo de Argentina es para Sudamérica, ¿dónde lo dije??...
Andá, andá y buscalo, si lo encontrás....
Nunca dije que lo de España es solo para España, ¿ dónde lo dije?...
Igual, andá y buscalo...
Igual, en muchos casos es así. Supongo que no te das cuenta, pero lo que se dice SOLO en España, es un localismo muy circunscriprto, flaco 




> De hecho resaltas la alusión de Kolya al uso de "plantilla" pero pasas por alto su alusión al uso de "plantel" con otro significado (Que por cierto, que mala idea que tenían sus profesoras)


 

Dejate de malas ideas y de otras cosas que no vienen a cuenta, plantel se dice TAMBIÉN EN ARGENTINA con el significado de Kolya...
¿te quemaste otra vez, eh??...es que te apurás demasiado a la hora de hablar, hombre Neuromante 
Igual, estoy seguro de que _plantel_ con el significado argentino se dice también en Colombia.
Verás que Kolya lo confirmaría...¿apostamos??...




> Consulté, antes de mi réplica anterior, en otro foro, donde hay una sección donde se reúnen argentinos y los argentinos me han confirmado que, aunque no usan la palabra "plantilla" sí la conocen a traves de la radio y la televisión de los países cercanos. También me confirman que ellos usan "plantel"


 
Eso no viene a cuenta, otra vez. También todos los españoles que conozcó y que consulté, conocen y entienden _plantel_ con el significado argentino.
Vos nomás no lo conocías...ahora lo conocés, viste, siempre se aprende algo 
Igual, hace falta ser algo...no sé, para no entenderlo...
La Rae pone _plantel_ como acepción *también de España *con el significado de _Conjunto de personas que comparte una misma actividad o tiene cualquier otra característica en común. _
La acepción de Argentina prácticamente, además, lo ciñe al ámbito deportivo...¿no cuesta tanto entenderlo, verdad? 




> Desgraciadamente se me borró una réplica a Kolya de hace un par de días donde ponía los distintos significados, según mi diccionario, de "plantel" (2 generales) y "plantilla" (5 generales) a ninguna de las dos le da el de este hilo. Parte de ella la ha puesto Cristina. Por eso digo lo de la mala idea de sus profesoras.


 
"Tu diccionario" no lo conozco, la Rae en cambio pone "plantel" con ese significado que puse, sin circunscripciones, y con el de "integrantes de un equipo deportivo" para *Argentina*, *Bolivia*, *Colombia*, *Cuba*, *Honduras* y *Uruguay*.....No sólo Argentina, hombre Neuromante, no sólo Argentina...
Con el de "personal con que cuenta una institución", se dice en *Argentina*, *Bolivia*, *Honduras*, *Nicaragua*, *Paraguay* y *Uruguay*...
Así que, queda claro que no se usa en Argentina nomás, sino en muchos otros sitios.


----------



## kolya97

Neuromante said:


> Desgraciadamente se me borró una réplica a Kolya de hace un par de días donde ponía los distintos significados, según mi diccionario, de "plantel" (2 generales) y "plantilla" (5 generales) a ninguna de las dos le da el de este hilo. Parte de ella la ha puesto Cristina. Por eso digo lo de la mala idea de sus profesoras.


 
Hola Neuromante, acabo de consultar con algunos miembros colombianos de mi familia y me dicen que también en Colombia "plantel" se usa con el mismo significado que en Venezuela. Y fíjate que el DRAE da una acepción similar - en Col. y Vzla se utiliza también para los colegios privados - aunque reduce su uso a El Salvador y México.

*7. *m._ El Salv._ y_ Méx._ *escuela* (‖ establecimiento público para enseñanza infantil).


Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Kolya, lo de mala idea era solo por las asepciones que vienen en mi diccionario. Pero mala idea entendida como que lo decían en forma irónica, nada más. Ya dije que se borro el post, allí ponía lsa asepciones que me venían y se entendía mucho mejor. 
Siento de verdad que te hayan enredado.


----------



## Cristina.

A fuer de ser sincera, me equivoqué al interpretar que plantel era sinónimo de plantilla en España.
Plantel : *3. *m. *Conjunto* de personas que comparte una misma actividad o tiene cualquier otra característica en común. _Este hospital cuenta con un buen plantel de cirujanos_

Me confundió el hecho de que se emplea muy poco en España y el ejemplo, en el que tiene cabida también 'plantilla' de cirujanos :
_El hospital tiene un excepcional plantel_ (=grupo/conjunto) _de cirujanos_.
_El hospital tiene una excepcional plantilla de cirujanos_. 
Normalmente en un hospital los cirujanos están bajo nómina, forman parte de su plantilla, del personal (aunque también pueden ser contratados, por ejemplo, para una operación especial, cirujanos de otros hospitales)


Sinónimos de plantel : Grupo/conjunto.
Plantel =*Conjunto* de personas que forman un grupo,especialmente cuando se caracteriza por alguna habilidad especial:
_"el bufete tiene un excepcional plantel de abogados"_.
En este ejemplo se ve mucho mejor que 'plantel' = grupo/conjunto.
Los abogados de los bufetes suelen ser autónomos ( están en plantila, bajo nómina los que trabajan para empresas privadas o públicas)

O sea, que en España "plantel" es "grupo" y no "plantilla", y en América Latina "plantel" equivale a la "plantilla" española.


----------



## xeneize

No veo esta diferencia, Cristina, ya que me parece que esos ejemplos en Argentina se dirían todos.
En Argentina también plantel es grupo, conjunto que desempeña alguna actividad en común...
Quizás la única diferencia sea que en Argentina y otras partes de América también se extiende a los integrantes de un equipo deportivo, ¿o no?...


----------



## Cristina.

Me refería solamente al contraste entre plantel-plantilla en la acepción de *'personal*'. (nada de deporte, jejeje)
Yo solo puedo hablar del uso en España.

Esta es mi interpretación (por lo que veo en el DRAE):

España ------------------América Latina
Plantel (grupo) ------------igual
Plantel (establecim.) -------igual 
Plantilla (soleta) -----------igual
*Plantilla (jugadores de un equipo)--- plantel *
*Plantilla (personal) -------plantel ->*#5 del DRAE. (Personal con que cuenta una institución).

Solo difieren en los 2 últimos.


----------



## xeneize

Sí Cristina, es así
En Argentina es todo plantel
Y en la acepción última también podés decir _planta funcional_.
Chau


----------

